# Which fulfillment Co. do you recommend?



## Tiff320 (Oct 20, 2015)

Looking for a company that's reliable, efficient, produces high quality graphic t-shirts and obviously one that would stream in the most profits. 
I've been researching several and of course find negative/positive experiences. 
- going to be utilizing Shopify and we also need one that ships to Canada in a timely manner with fair shipping rates. 
Any recommendations? Feedback GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Tiff320 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hmm...So just realized I posted this in the wrong section...maybe why no replies.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Contact DTGHub.com


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Tiff320 said:


> Looking for a company that's reliable, efficient, produces high quality graphic t-shirts and obviously one that would stream in the most profits.
> I've been researching several and of course find negative/positive experiences.
> - going to be utilizing Shopify and we also need one that ships to Canada in a timely manner with fair shipping rates.
> Any recommendations? Feedback GREATLY appreciated!


How important is order fulfillment automation?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Try googling t-shirt fulfillment or Dtg dropship. There are also a several printers on here to consider.



Tiff320 said:


> Looking for a company that's reliable, efficient, produces high quality graphic t-shirts and obviously one that would stream in the most profits.
> I've been researching several and of course find negative/positive experiences.
> - going to be utilizing Shopify and we also need one that ships to Canada in a timely manner with fair shipping rates.
> Any recommendations? Feedback GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

Tiff320 said:


> Looking for a company that's reliable, efficient, produces high quality graphic t-shirts and obviously one that would stream in the most profits.
> I've been researching several and of course find negative/positive experiences.
> - going to be utilizing Shopify and we also need one that ships to Canada in a timely manner with fair shipping rates.
> Any recommendations? Feedback GREATLY appreciated!


I would love to know who you ended up and if you have done a printing comparison. Many of these fulfilment websites lacks a clear setup information. One supplier might have a great online design process, yet they lack proper break down on pricing structure. I have been on over 20 websites and i am now down to my top 5 companies. Yet I still have to research on print quality and customer service response rate.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Poppy,

The industry has many fulfillment companies all doing it a different way.


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Dean, I agree, everyone is after different things and different goals. I wished some printing and fulfilment companies have more a transparent website instead of sending questions to the website for more info.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Positivefeeling said:


> Hi Dean, I agree, everyone is after different things and different goals. I wished some printing and fulfilment companies have more a transparent website instead of sending questions to the website for more info.




What information do you feel is needed that is not on most websites/fulfillment sites?


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

Sure,

1. Pricing costs break down of product and printing and clearly state whether its dtg, one colour or screen printing, especially useful if its also a downloadable spreadsheet. 
2. An example of printed garments on your website, 
3. Example of what the end packaging looks like
4. turn around printing times
5. guaranteed customer service response time
6. Shipping rates and info break down
7. prints and returns info
8. payment process info
9. how do we get paid
10. the printing technology
11. an easy to use uploading system that will pick up and tell us if the pixels are good enough.
12. online uploading system that is fast and easy to use.
13. merchandise range, product visibility images e.g companies say they can do embroidery or print on the hats but provide visual images
14. bonus schemes

Every site have different info, some are really good. Some of the sites look good but the missing the core info, here is an example, I am not dissing this website, I was so close to wanting to print with this company https://teelaunch.com/collections/products however its missing a lot of the info. 



there is actually a long list, some sites have this setup and some miss some of this crucial information


----------



## ShirtHub (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for such a great list. I can definitely see how by providing more detail on the website it would allow customers to help narrow down the list of potential suppliers.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

I think if you would like to find a very good and high quality T-shirt manufacture, just judge by youself. As you are using Shopify, why not use an order fulfillment API to sync to your online store. When order come, they will send the item to your customer directly. Reduce the Transit link. Of course you will get more profit.


----------



## leafprints (Jul 22, 2016)

Positivefeeling said:


> Sure,
> 
> 1. Pricing costs break down of product and printing and clearly state whether its dtg, one colour or screen printing, especially useful if its also a downloadable spreadsheet.
> 2. An example of printed garments on your website,
> ...


this company doesn't accept Paypal. so it means ......... ?


----------

